# lost power to radio and 12v power outlet?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

was using a small 12v air compressor to fill up a low tire up on the mountain. The compressor ran for about 15 minutes, then shut off. I discovered I had lost power to the outlet (the cigarette lighter one) and the radio. I found two blown 20 amp. fuses. #1 and #38. Replaced them but still no power to the outlet or radio. Is there another type of fuse that I'm overlooking? Before I take it into a mechanic, I'm hoping maybe I'm missing an easy fix.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What vehicle?

Some vehicles have a separate fuse that will control a number of smaller fuses.

Did you check both sides of the fuses for power after you replaced them, key on and off?



Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some vehicles have multiple fuse boxes (my GMC truck does for example, side of dash and in the engine compartment). Get on some fan forums for whatever vehicle it is and ask around. Cigarette lighter will be a 15 amp fuse 99% of the time.

Also, never run those 12v compressors off the cigarette lighter, Get a socket and put a couple clamps on it and run directly off the battery.









Amazon.com: SMAKN 12V 30A Female Car Cigar Cigarette Lighter Socket Plug Connector Adapter : Electronics


Amazon.com: SMAKN 12V 30A Female Car Cigar Cigarette Lighter Socket Plug Connector Adapter : Electronics



www.amazon.com





+









Amazon.com: Schumacher BAF-C50 50-Amp Clamps for Charging and Testing Batteries : Automotive


Buy Schumacher BAF-C50 50-Amp Clamps for Charging and Testing Batteries: Battery Jumper Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> What vehicle?
> 
> Some vehicles have a separate fuse that will control a number of smaller fuses.
> 
> ...


The vehicle is a Dodge 2008 2500 5.7 . I sure don't see any other fuse box other than the one under the hood.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You'd save us alot of time if you would have just said the BRAND of the **** thing... ok 2008, I think the only company that made a 5.7 in a 2/3 ton is Dodge I guess... that said:



https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/2002+2003+2004+2005+2006+2007+2008+Dodge+Ram+1500+Fuse+Replacement/11327



Picture #2 shows a fusebox under the hood.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Use a multi-meter with continuity test. I use the heck out of this thing, it has an audible beep when continuity is detected:









Etekcity Digital Multimeter, Auto-Ranging Voltage Tester Volt Ohm Amp Meter with Continuity, Diode, Capacitance and Resistance Test, Blue, MSR-A600: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Etekcity Digital Multimeter, Auto-Ranging Voltage Tester Volt Ohm Amp Meter with Continuity, Diode, Capacitance and Resistance Test, Blue, MSR-A600: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





If that still doesn't work, test voltage across the fuses... there's a minor chance you swapped out a dead fuse with a defective one.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing worse than Auto Electric issues! I gave up on it working on outfits newer than 1980 and let the "professionals" fix it. Best of luck in tracing the issue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Nothing worse than Auto Electric issues! I gave up on it working on outfits newer than 1980 and let the "professionals" fix it. Best of luck in tracing the issue.


'80 to 2000 it was a pita. From then on, especially the newer vehicles are simple. You plug in a high end scanner and you can run down the issue quickly for most electrical items. You can even see voltage / resistance across various automotive sensors. Turn on and off items by clicking a checkbox... is it an injector issue? Turn each one off and on, listen for an engine difference... or maybe a coil, turn them off and on individually. Point and click. The problem is those scanners start at about $1000 and go up from there.

You can also download extensive wiring diagrams now that show all connectors on a wiring harness, and which wire you need to follow. Unclip connector, check for power... reclip, move down to next connector etc. It isn't near as bad as it used to be.

I use a code reader called "BlueDriver", that goes in the OBD-II port, and bluetooths with the phone. The codes get read from the car, then the app interfaces with the internet and gives you the top causes of the issue as reported by other people. Its been extremely accurate thus far.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's an update. 
Come to find out, the 20 amp fuse #40 was blowing out instantly as I turned the key on. So I pried out the cigarette lighter socket and disconnected the quick connect harness. Then put in a new fuse and bingo. I have my stereo back. For now, I just put the cigarette lighter socket back in place disconnected. Since I never use it anyway.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you got the the socket super hot before it popped the fuse and there is a dead short in it.

Our's is always in use, either charging a phone, or in the back country we have a FM transmitter that plays music from a SD card or bluetoothed phone, through the FM receiver in the radio and out the truck speakers. Love that thing.

Anywho, glad you figured it out.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After burning out a few of those 12 volt compressors that you plug into the lighter or accessory socket I broke down and purchase a Viliar 12 v compressor. 

It is much much better and you connect it directly to the battery and then start your vehicle. It fills up 16" truck tires very nicely. 





__





300P SXS Portable Compressor | VIAIR


VIAIR 300P Side by Side Edition is capable of inflating up to 33-inch tires easily by simply connecting the 2-Pin SAE Connector to your battery. Comes with the permanent 2-Pin SAE Connector and 2-Pin SAE to battery clamp for convenience. Now includes: Presta Valve Adapter!




www.viaircorp.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, I use the Viair 85P. Its fantastic, we used it a couple different times to get off the west desert with flat tires. I need to get another one that can do +90psi to fill up the trailer tires. I carry a patch kit too.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I'll look into that 300p. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a number of compressors on their site so you can go through them a find what may work best for your needs. 

The funny thing is that I picked up mine 4 or 5 years ago and have only used it once. But that one time saved a friend some problems when he couldn't find the key to his lug nuts on his truck. 

I also carry a plugging kit in my truck. It may not work the best but it can get you out of the back country as long as you can put a dozen plugs into the hole and the tire can hold air.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last trip out to the desert, we got a flat... I didnt want to bother with swapping spare, plugging... so we'd air it up and go like hell as fast as we could. When I felt it getting spongy we'd stop off and fill it back up. It wasnt a super fast leak, only had to air up every 20 miles or so. Made it to Discount Tire about 30 min before they closed. My 9 month old Hankook tires were shot... completely defective. Cracks right down the middle of the tread on 3 tires. They warrantied them out and I switched to Cooper AT/3's... never looked back, love those tires.

Anywho, never be without a compressor! 

For around the house, I bought a cheap Chinese rechargeable compressor, its about the size of a large flashlight. I was skeptical at first but it actually works great for low pressure stuff like lawn mower and atv tires. Faster than grabbing and filling an air bottle.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For around the house I graduated to a full size compressor years ago. I have enough air hose to reach to all 4 corners of my lot. The main tank is a 40 gallon one but I plumbed in a smaller 2 1/2 gallon tank for those quick fill ups. 

I mostly use the 2 1/2 gallon tank unless I am using my air tools.


----------

